# Transferring pictures from mac to PC



## ag7860 (Jun 7, 2009)

I put some pictures from my mac onto a CD to back them up, but when I put the CD into my PC i get this error message: A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage... Bad_Pool_header. Why is this occurring? Are the pictures corrupt? 

By the way, I'm backing up the pictures because my mac is having problems with its backlight. The controller for it is messed up. The screen goes black/dark in less than a minute after turning it on and it won't light up again unless its restarted. (Someone said the cause might be a bad inverter cable.) I'm bringing it to the mac store, but if anyone has advice about that as well I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Verres (Aug 17, 2005)

If your PC and your mac are on the same network, you can just transfer the photos directly over your LAN. No need for CD burning.

Re. the error message, I'm guessing that it has to do with the way that your Mac is burning the disk - I'm 99% sure that it's nothing to do with the pictures themselves.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Do you get this error when you put other CDs in the PC? It's looking like a hardware error, as that and driver issues, are the only things that will make Windows shelf shutdown, corrupt files or disks shouldn't ever do it.


----------



## ag7860 (Jun 7, 2009)

I put in a music CD in my PC and I didn't get that error message, so I'm pretty sure it's specific to that CD with the pictures on it. But are you saying there's something wrong with my PC as well? 

I don't actually want to transfer the pictures onto my PC. I just want to back them up on a disc and be assured I can put them back on my mac when its fixed. I can open the pictures on the CD when its in my mac, so I'm pretty certain I'll be able to download them when its fixed. Am I right? 

Any ideas what's wrong with the mac by the way?


----------



## Net Jockey (Oct 18, 2008)

You should be able to transfer them via e-mail...a very simple solution.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you can open the pics on the Mac, you will be fine for backing them up. I'd burn another disk just to be certain.
As for your Mac, I would reset the PRAM, do that by holding down the command-option-p-r keys all at once when you turn it on, keep holding them until you hear the startup bong at least 4 times. If that doesn't work, I'd reset the PMU, but I'd have to know exactly which Mac you have to do that as they all do it differently.


----------



## ag7860 (Jun 7, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> If you can open the pics on the Mac, you will be fine for backing them up. I'd burn another disk just to be certain.
> As for your Mac, I would reset the PRAM, do that by holding down the command-option-p-r keys all at once when you turn it on, keep holding them until you hear the startup bong at least 4 times. If that doesn't work, I'd reset the PMU, but I'd have to know exactly which Mac you have to do that as they all do it differently.


I reset the PRAM, but that didn't help. I also think I reset the PMU, but I might have done it wrong. The model number is A1181. I brought it to the mac store and they told me the inverter cable went bad. Another technician told me it was probably that, so that's what's being replaced, unfortunately...they're expensive.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Yes, laptop parts are. If you are getting it repaired, then they should reset the PMU when they are done.


----------



## ag7860 (Jun 7, 2009)

I still have the computer. could you tell me how to reset the PMU myself while i still have it? 

I changed the resolution of the screen today and oddly the screen stayed bright for about 30 minutes. but afterwards that stopped working. any idea why this may be? and do you think its still the cable?


----------



## ag7860 (Jun 7, 2009)

another thing i've noticed is the back light will stay on if the computer undisturbed. But if it is moved the light will flicker off. so im confused about the problem is.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have faulty hardware if moving it causes it to flicker. It could be a bad cable or loose connector. Either way, it is best to let someone who if framillar with it take it apart. Again, to know how to reset the PMU, we need to know which Mac laptop it is, ie. Powerbook, iBook, ect, CPU speed and screen size.


----------



## ag7860 (Jun 7, 2009)

okay i'm not sure how to find out the CPU speed unless its the same as the processor speed, which is 2.2 GHz, but the computer is a macbook 3.1 and it measures about 13 and 1/2 inches across diagonally.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Info here to reset the SMU.


----------

